# Command Removable Hooks --$2 off



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just saw a halloween commercial for decorating your house using 3Ms Command products. Showed a number of different ways to hang things. If you go to their website, you can download a $2 off coupon: Command Site


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I use these all over our house to hang different Halloween items up....they are AWESOME! Thanks for the coupon!


----------



## Kngtmre (Jan 9, 2011)

Man I wish I had known people needed these things. They were on clearance at Best Buy...yes Best Buy for 37 cents for a two pack. I picked up 12 hooks for less than $3.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just saw a halloween commercial for decorating your house using 3Ms Command products. Showed a number of different ways to hang things. If you go to their website, you can download a $2 off coupon: Command Site


The coupons on the site are only 50 cents off each item. Where is the $2 coupon?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Apparently the TV must have said $2 in _coupons_. The 4 - $.50 coupons would equal the $2. I liked the $2 coupon better.


----------

